# The Cage setup is finally done!! with some heavy pics



## CuriousTegu760 (Nov 1, 2009)

Heres the cage setup it goes from start to finish hope ypu guys like it:


----------



## paulsreef (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice, is that stainless?


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice! What are the dimensions on that? Looks very nice, and looks like it holds humidity well.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow! Impressive! What is the inside?


----------



## FoxxCola (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice, love it!


----------



## cabral (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats the size of that cage, i really like it!
im also about to finish my cage 7 x3 x3 f, im olnly missing putting in the lighting and instaling the front door ! 
maybe i can manage to finish it for next weekend !


----------



## simon021 (Nov 2, 2009)

wow! impressive! I'd like to hear more about it, dimensions, materials, stuff like that.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Nov 2, 2009)

haha thanks guys for all your input :-D 
The Cage isnt stainless steal and the dimensions are 7x3x3. The inside i used kilz 2 waterbased and put some water resistance caulk on the the edges. For the outside i used a primer then painted it over with a dull black to match the colors in my room. The next thing i need to do is put a light fixture for the heat light or do you think i should keep it how it is?


----------



## jmiles50 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, thats a great looking cage!!! Your hard work paid off! That tegu house ROCKS!!!


----------

